# Left speakers won't work



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

A while ago my my speakers on the left side started making annoying noise repeated noise like it was picking up a signal, it was stronger than usual and very annoying, so I switched the sound to my right speakers in the volume control properties and now when ever I put them to left of back in the middle there's no difference they just won't put out sound.

Thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you try to unplug and replug the sound jack and see if that make any difference? :smile:


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

haha, yeah I tried tht, sometimes when i put sound back to the in the volume control it's like there constantly picking up a signal from a mobile or something


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

So you can hear some sound when you unplug and replug the cable? Did you tried to turn the audio jack in its port, sometimes the port might just be loose and cannot make a contact with the audio jack. Try to play any song on the computer and turn the audio jack on its port. If you able to hear sound on the left and right speakers by doing this, basically its the problem with the audio port on the computer, or maybe the issue with the audio jack of the speaker


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

Ok, it seems it's only in windows media player i don't get sound out the left speakers, winamp, iTunes, everything else plays out both speakers but wmp don't, is there any fix's i can download for it? i've looked through the settings and that with no luck


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to check your auto volume leveling and the wow settings on the windows media player. Also try to uninstall any add-on you downloaded for media player. Other than that, you can try to use the other alternative media player like winamp or km-player


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

Yeh, no add-ons or plug ins except windows live one, the wow setting are off and everything else is normal, winamp crashes so I'll try the other one thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, let us know how it goes :grin:


----------

